# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Smokkies,urime ditlindja!!!!

## dijetari

Shum urime per ty smokes rrofsh edhe 104 te tjera ,te gjitha me shendet e mirqenje familjare l. :Plaku9:

----------


## AnaH_M

Une e shoh koheve te fundit hapen do tema per do antare qe une qe 2 vjet nuk ikam pare kurre?sedij a na lexojn ajo,po sidoqofft ne i urojm cdo te mire ne jete smokiit dhe shpresoj tna lexon e mos shkrujm kot :shkelje syri:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Uaaa.... kush paska ditelindjen Dark Angel!!! Gezuar ditelindjen dhe Jete te lumtur, sa me shume Dashuri dhe suksese!

----------

